# Lilac or roses?



## yt7t7 (May 9, 2010)

Has anyone used wood from a lilac bush or wood from a rose of sharon? I've searched and saw that lilac was acceptable for smoking. but that doesn't tell me much. I would definatly like some opinions on this. Even if ya'll rip on me for using my wifes decorative trees for my pleasure. Thanks in advance all.


----------



## rbranstner (May 9, 2010)

I read that thread about using Lilac wood as well when it was posted a week or so ago and was very surprised that it was an acceptable wood to use for smoking. I don't know about Rose I know some people eat roses so I would think you would be able to use it but I just don't know what you could compare it to or what it would taste like.


----------



## travcoman45 (May 9, 2010)

Ain't never tinkered with momma's rose bush, so can't hep ya there.  I use lillac fer fish, learned that from a old colored feller.  All he ever used on fish.  It be a real light smoke, so yer gonna wanna watch what ya use it on.  Beef er such it would just totally get lossed.


----------



## ak1 (May 9, 2010)

Lilac is similar to apple. Rose of Sharon is a variety of Hibiscus, of which I have no idea.


----------



## mroz (Apr 18, 2013)

I have smoked pork and beef with Lilac and love the flavor. I use a lot of spices on the meat and the lilac does not overpower them. I often combine it with bamboo. I do scrape off the bark, or most of it, since where I live all lilac seems to be covered with moss. Where I live almost everything is covered with moss if it stands still five minutes. (Pacific NW). If you use bamboo be sure to cut it into chunks between each node. If you leave a chamber intact it can explode when it gets hot. Lilac and bamboo both send out runners and exapnd with time. It needs pruning. I smoke with the pruned pieces. Please add any information you find out about rose wood. I have an old wild rose whose older canes die after a few years. I'd love to try it in the smoker.


----------



## mroz (Apr 18, 2013)

I just found this on Neil Sperry's Garden page http://www.neilsperry.com/articles/2011/12/27/rose-cuttings.html. He smokes with rose cane trimmings.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 18, 2013)

mroz said:


> I have an old wild rose whose older canes die after a few years. I'd love to try it in the smoker.


mroz, When wanting to try a new wood, I smoke a couple saltine crackers for a few minutes depending on the smoke density.  Gives you a good idea of what you are dealing with.


----------



## johms (Sep 8, 2013)

I was camping a couple of weeks ago, and I mixed up some old dry rose bush with other hardwood, and it worked out well at night (burgers I brought) and in the morning (bacon and  eggs). Flavor was strong on the eggs. Nobody got sick. I haven't tried it on any low & slow smoking, but it was good for open flame.


----------



## dawsonspawpaw (May 11, 2014)

I just got done smoking some ribs over straight rose wood,taken from a rosebush in my yard......5 stars awesome

   My 8 year old grandson,who doesn't typically like any real food,naturally TORE them up.....I have an electric smoker and I love it,perfect consistent heat,first time ever with rose wood....definitely wont be the last time


----------



## ricrowe (Mar 5, 2017)

It's a wonderful world of smoke and what I have read on the topic of "woods for smoking" is amazing and often contradictory, though I have yet to note anyone smoking with walnut, there probably is somewhere!  Years ago, I had to remove a lilac "bush" that was 6' in diameter to make way for an addition to our home.  I cut it all into lengths to fit the firebox of my Brinkman "Professional" (which I still use occasionally) and allowed it to dry for about 6 months before using it.  To me, it did not provide a pleasing aroma, but I tried a couple of burgers with it and the flavor was as bitter as the smoke... perhaps it was something about the soil, or even something a previous owner had used to fertilized it, but based on that experience I have never considered using it.  Naturally, I was surprised to discover that folks ARE smoking with it.  Glad they're enjoying it, but am not certain that I could ever bring myself to try it again, even if I had access to it.  (once burnt, twice shy... or something like that)  

I had a similar bad experience with wood from a tulip tree and would enjoy hearing from anyone with a more positive experience involving tulip!


----------



## bbqwillie (May 13, 2017)

ricrowe said:


> It's a wonderful world of smoke and what I have read on the topic of "woods for smoking" is amazing and often contradictory, though I have yet to note anyone smoking with walnut, there probably is somewhere!  Years ago, I had to remove a lilac "bush" that was 6' in diameter to make way for an addition to our home.  I cut it all into lengths to fit the firebox of my Brinkman "Professional" (which I still use occasionally) and allowed it to dry for about 6 months before using it.  To me, it did not provide a pleasing aroma, but I tried a couple of burgers with it and the flavor was as bitter as the smoke... perhaps it was something about the soil, or even something a previous owner had used to fertilized it, but based on that experience I have never considered using it.  Naturally, I was surprised to discover that folks ARE smoking with it.  Glad they're enjoying it, but am not certain that I could ever bring myself to try it again, even if I had access to it.  (once burnt, twice shy... or something like that)


 I use lilac all the time on fish and chicken. It has a rather delicate flavor to it. I also use blackberry bramble from the yard. Adds a really interesting taste to pork.


----------

